# NBA Playoff's 2012



## hiphop3 (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a sports cafe or 24 hour internet shop that I can watch the NBA playoffs this Thursday. This may be the last game of the season if Miami heat can win one more game over The Oklahoma City Thunder. I am determined to find a place to watch this game. Any leads? All helpful responses welcome.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I have no good answer to your question, but I am thrilled to pieces to know I'm not the only NBA fan in Egypt.

Rooting for Miami, I am I am!


----------



## hiphop3 (May 6, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> I have no good answer to your question, but I am thrilled to pieces to know I'm not the only NBA fan in Egypt.
> 
> Rooting for Miami, I am I am!


Haha well my brother is here with me so I have to adjust my calculations *thinking* hmmm that would make 3 NBA fans in Egypt lol. And I have a like for both teams, but I believe King James and Miami deserve the ring this year. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hiphop3 said:


> I believe King James and Miami deserve the ring this year. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Me, too, but only because my Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeetroit Pistons aren't on the schedule.


----------



## hiphop3 (May 6, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Me, too, but only because my Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeetroit Pistons aren't on the schedule.


Well I can officialy claim 2 teams being the NY Knicks and Washington Wizards, but in the scope of things would I really want to with their records :doh: We'll get it together one day hopefully. Atleast the Pistons won a chip in this decade


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

UK and USA

two great nations separated by a "Common Language"

dunna what these guys are on about :noidea:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> UK and USA
> 
> two great nations separated by a "Common Language"
> 
> dunna what these guys are on about :noidea:


Basketball!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

